# Build-Skript für Eclipse-Projekte



## tfa (25. Jan 2008)

Moin!

Ich habe ein großes Eclipse-Projekt. Ich meinte damit nicht (nur) die IDE, sondern, dass
die Software wirklich für die Eclipse-Plattform entwickelt wird  (mit vielen, vielen Plug-Ins usw.).
Das Build und Deploy funktioniert, indem man in der Eclipse-IDE die entsprechenden 
Funktionen für das Produkt aufruft (also z.B. Eclipse Produkt Exportieren).

Ich plane jetzt für das Projekt ein automatisches Nighly-Build, brauche also eine
Möglichkeit, das Build "programmatisch" und nicht von Hand zu starten.
Also z.B. ein Ant-Skript. Kennt da jemand eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## maki (25. Jan 2008)

ant wäre eine Möglichkeit, Maven wäre eine andere.
Für ein nightly Buld eignet sich ein "Continous Integration" Server, wie zB Cruise Control oder Continuum.
Oder ein "einfacher" Cron Job.

Allerdings würde ich zu Maven mit Cruise Control oder Continuum tendieren, mittelfristig einfacher zu warten und einfach besser als ant.

Nachtrag: Wie es mit der Unterstützung für Eclipse eigene Prjekte ausieht weis ich leider nicht..


----------



## tfa (25. Jan 2008)

Ja, kenn ich alles. Aber wie mach ich den Build für ein solches PDE-Produkt? Die Abhängigkeiten zwischen den Plug-Ins kennt ja nur Eclipse.


----------



## tuxedo (25. Jan 2008)

Haben das heute in unserer Eclipse RCP-Schulung behandelt... 

War nicht so einfach den Headless-Build hinzubekommen. Ist jetzt auch für ne Erklärung hier zu aufwendig: Bis das System auf jedem unserer Testmaschinen stand, war der ganze Nachmittag rum. 

Vielleicht komm ich mal noch dazu mich hinzusetzen und das "ordentlich" zu dokumentieren. 

Gehen tut's, aber einfach ist es nicht.

- Alex


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2008)

Das geht soweit ich weiß nur mit pdebuild: http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/PDEBuild

Im Java Eclipse Magazin Vol. 13 wurde das alles genau beschrieben.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jan 2008)

Im Prinzip musst du den PDE-Builder aufrufen und ihm ein Feature zum Builden geben.
Das Feature wird dann über die customTargets.xml 'zurückgerufen' und kann dort eigene Dinge zu definierten Zeitpunkten erledigen.
Dann generiert Eclipse für dein Feature ein build File und buildet das Feature, sowie dessen Subfeatures und Plugins.
IMO ein wenig tricky, soll aber demnächst einfacher werden.


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> IMO ein wenig tricky, soll aber demnächst einfacher werden.



Hast du genauere Informationen dazu? Mich nervt dieser Pde-build auch. Ich finde man hat da viel zu wenig Möglichkeiten selbst einzugreifen und man ist an Eclipse gebunden.


----------



## lhein (25. Jan 2008)

Hab nen guten Link in der Firma. Ich poste ihn hier Montag, wenn bis dahin nicht schon gelöst.

lr


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jan 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du genauere Informationen dazu? Mich nervt dieser Pde-build auch. Ich finde man hat da viel zu wenig Möglichkeiten selbst einzugreifen und man ist an Eclipse gebunden.


Leider nein, diese Newsgroup verfolge ich nicht aktiv und ich habe dazu auch nur einen Satz im (ich glaube) Eclipse Magazin gelesen.
Folgender Artikel könnte für den OP interessant sein:
http://entwickler.de/zonen/portale/psecom,id,101,online,1306,p,0.html


----------



## tfa (26. Jan 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten. Die Links sehen vielversprechend aus. Die werde ich mir nächste Woche mal ansehen.


----------



## lhein (30. Jan 2008)

Die RCP Anwendung am laufenden Band

Man beachte auch "Links & Literatur"

Hatte auch noch einen anderen Link, aber find ihn nicht mehr. 

lr


----------

